# Any final guesses before gender scan in 2 days..will update after xxx



## bubble27

Hey guys just wondering if anyone have any final guesses on my 12 week scan pic? I've had mixed guesses so far.
Gender scn in 2 days so I will update as soon as I know...
Thanks in advance 
Xxxxx
Photo to follow xx


----------



## bubble27




----------



## bubble27




----------



## bubble27




----------



## capegirl7

Boy


----------



## lw0619

im guessing boy!!


----------



## lucky_star

I'm gonna guess girl!!


----------



## bubble27

On the countdown to our gender scan...eeekkk, anymore guesses? Can anyone see a nub? I'm not very good at spotting them, and as for the skull theory each of my scan pics looks different? Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I honestly suck at this... But boy x


----------



## sunshine523

Not sure I see a nub in these but I'm going to guess girl!


----------



## bubble27

Well went for our scan, baby is doing great but were having to stay team yellow as our little bean refused to change position so the sonographer was unable to tell...defiantly inherited my stubbornness...lol..
But here's the 20 week scan pic, please take a guess xxx


----------



## lw0619

im gonna stick with boy!! so, you wont be able to have another u/s in order to find out? i wouldnt be able to do it!!!


----------



## salamander91

Sorry you have to be team yellow! I'm going to guess boy :)

Out of interest did they try and get baby to move? I have my 20 week scan at Macclesfield on Wednesday and I'm sure my baby will be difficult and not show us the goods too even though they were facing us with their legs spread at 12 week scan :haha: They gave up very easily trying to get the NT measurement at my 12 week scan so I'm not confident they'll be particularly helpful about it.


----------



## Moolia

Boy!


----------



## bubble27

Hi, yeah mine was at macclesfield hospital too! Small world hey?
She was a nice sonographer but she said they have 20 mins to do the 20 week scan which is mainly to do the checks for any abnormalities, which she was very thorough with then at the end she tried to get a potty shot but my baby was sat on its bottom with legs crossed..she did ask me to wiggle and my baby was just being stubborn and not shifting..lol, best thing is to have a bit of fizzy pop before you go in and that will make the baby be a bit more active...good luck xxx


----------



## salamander91

bubble27 said:


> Hi, yeah mine was at macclesfield hospital too! Small world hey?
> She was a nice sonographer but she said they have 20 mins to do the 20 week scan which is mainly to do the checks for any abnormalities, which she was very thorough with then at the end she tried to get a potty shot but my baby was sat on its bottom with legs crossed..she did ask me to wiggle and my baby was just being stubborn and not shifting..lol, best thing is to have a bit of fizzy pop before you go in and that will make the baby be a bit more active...good luck xxx

The abnormality checks are the most important so it's good they spend the time on them :) I think I'll try that but baby was wiggling so much at 12 week scan I'm paranoid he'll be like a blur he's moving so fast if I have something fizzy :haha: I'm lucky in that I'll get growth scans later if they can't tell at this scan. Thanks hun xxx


----------



## xZoeyx

Definitely saying girl because skull very small and petite, nothing like most boy scans I've seen


----------



## bluelilly72

I think for girl as well


----------



## Wendyk07

I think you are having a baby girl. X


----------



## Lyndzo

I thought girl on the first pic and now definitely girl on your 20 week pic.


----------



## Katt36

I don't know what to look for but my first guess was boy.


----------



## bubble27

Thanks peeps...well that's 6 guesses for boy and 6 guesses for girl...;-) xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

To break the tie I'll guess girl.


----------



## Katiie

I tink girl


----------



## MrsSasha

did you find out who are you having?


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Skull theory - girl


----------

